# Packaging



## SweetTopanga (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey.  Would it be possible to reuse jars are a way to package stuff?  Like could I use sauce jars or pickle jars or salsa jars with the labels peeled off?  Can you just buy lids that fit onto them somewhere?  It seems that would be cheaper, if you only had to buy lids as opposed to lids and jars, no?  Anyone have any experience with this or am I just nuts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

I wouldnt do it, for sanitary reasons. I wouldnt buy any products if I see they are in reused jars. (IMO)


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 6, 2007)

Recycling jars for candles is cool. Is that what you meant?


----------



## SweetTopanga (Oct 6, 2007)

I wish I had been thinking of candles.  I could have sounded smart!  Lol.  No, I was thinking of little mini soaps.  The whole cleanliness factor never even occurred to me.  Oh well.  I'll find something else to use them for I guess.  I'm still waiting for the Soap Makers Companion book to get to my library.  They don't have a copy.  I bet it has all kinds of good info in it.  Then I won't have to ask you guys so many questions.  Sorry!  But thanks.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 6, 2007)

Another thing to consider is that glass & sinks or bathtubs don't mix. I know of a few high end B&B makers that use glass jars for scrubs & such but if you ask me that it's just a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 6, 2007)

I know of a great plastics (PET) bottle, jars, everything needed to package B&B with online source.  He is in Georgia.  Been buying from Bill for 2 years now.  Great guy he is. 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 6, 2007)

Is that bayousome?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm in Cali. I buy mine from E D Luce: http://www.essentialsupplies.com/

I prefer not to use glass in my products, except for candles. You never know if there are any small children in the house.

Any empty glass cooking jars go into the recycle bin.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 7, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Is that bayousome?



Yes! Really like his prices and service! 8) 

Paul..... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 7, 2007)

I use soapandthings.com  the pet jar lids come with a seal that is very cool.  Her prices are great, I have been doing tons of research on individual pet jar prices.  Now I only use the cobalt blue ones.  4oz for my body butter.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 7, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I use soapandthings.com  the pet jar lids come with a seal that is very cool.  Her prices are great, I have been doing tons of research on individual pet jar prices.  Now I only use the cobalt blue ones.  4oz for my body butter.



Thank you Dragon, I'll take a look there.  I like the looks of a nice white lotion or cream in a cobalt blue jar with a white seal!  It screams "posh product!"

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2007)

Bayousome.com can't be beat. The customer service is far superior to any other bottle/jar supplier I have encountered. The prices are VERY reasonable, the ship time is EXCELLENT & they do bend over backwards!

I have used EDLuce w/ luck in the past.

I tried soap&things twice & won't be back.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 7, 2007)

Agreed Tab!    Bill is da BOMB! 8)  8)   He ought to join here.    He goes by "SoapinCommando" at other forums.  I think I'll ask him.  Have anyone else used his unique FO "Commando?"  Bill, are you going to be here?     

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Too far for me.. I tend to try to stay close to home with container shipping.. but sounds wonderful


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea shipping charges make a big difference.  When we were in FL, I could order online one day and sometimes get my jars and bottles the next, or for sure the next day.  I need to order from him again since I'm getting low on my White 2, 4, and 8 ounce double wall white jars.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2007)

I just ordered 4oz white bottles w/ misters & 1/2oz twist up tubes tonight.


----------

